# Let's talk about custom packaging



## taylormade (Sep 27, 2006)

I've seen some companies do some great things with their packaging such as some sneaker tee companies packaging their tee's in small sized shoe boxes. Has anyone experimented with unique ways of packaging? Are there places where one could do this on a small scale to experiment with the response to this type of detail? Any thoughts would be great. thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

taylormade said:


> I've seen some companies do some great things with their packaging such as some sneaker tee companies packaging their tee's in small sized shoe boxes. Has anyone experimented with unique ways of packaging? Are there places where one could do this on a small scale to experiment with the response to this type of detail? Any thoughts would be great. thanks!


From what I've read here, custom packaging can't be done on a small scale (unless you are printing the packaging yourself).

Companies that do the cool custom package printing have pretty high minimums.

This thread is a good read and has links to more relevant threads: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-buying-discussion/t7784.html


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Have you thought about getting what ever type of box/bag whatever, and having custom labels made for the packaging? If you have designs already, you could take them to a sign shop and ask for a few labels. Most places dont have minimums and they shouldnt cost you big $$ to have a few done....slap them on your packaging and see how it goes.


----------



## NonFiction (Feb 15, 2007)

I have tried a few different ways of packaging my stuff so far. I bag all of the clothes in a plastic poly bag to keep them fresh and add my own drop tags made from business cards. I attach them with a tag gun (great deals on ebay 6$ for a gun 6 needles and 1000’s of tags). But than to have a lil fun I have been putting shirts into a slip of old newspaper. I recently ordered a custom stamp with a design and my brand name on it that Im going to use on my shipping envelopes (which are made from recycled products which fits my the theme of my brand). So far people are feeling the extra lil something and have told me they like it. There really are so many ways to “test” a custom method without getting a billion boxes mad for big $$.


----------



## John Wilson (Jul 28, 2007)

I've been trying to think of the best way of packing my stuff for ages but at the moment I just bag them and throw in some flyers at the same time


----------



## Royaltygirl (Apr 12, 2006)

John Wilson said:


> I've been trying to think of the best way of packing my stuff for ages but at the moment I just bag them and throw in some flyers at the same time


 

I have all kinds of fun (super girly) tissue paper and I wrap it up & tie a really cute bow around it. then i put it in a pink bag a send it off.

That is what I have come up with...


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

If I know in advance from the buyer and if the order is for a single t-shirt -- I ship the order out in a can
I have more fun canning shirts than making the shirt . . LOL*~


Diane


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Shuffy said:


> If I know in advance from the buyer and if the order is for a single t-shirt -- I ship the order out in a can
> I have more fun canning shirts than making the shirt . . LOL*~
> 
> 
> Diane


What kind of can would you ship it in? Got any pics?


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

sorry Rodney, I don't have any pic's . . 
I keep the whole setup, handmachine/cans etc at my shop

but if anyone wants the link to the company where you can buy
the equipment I will post it . . . 

my grandson likes making extra $$ at christmas time, he comes out to 
my shop and does the canning of gifts

Diane


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Yes, please post!


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

Check out Can It Here





Comin'OutSwingin said:


> Yes, please post!


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Very neat. Thanks, Diane!


----------



## Rowan Tree (Aug 8, 2007)

I was using small plastic sleeves but don't want to use plastic for environmental reasons. So i have switched to tissue paper (various designs and colours to complement the tee), fold it, wrap it (add in my business cards, a care sheet and a promo magnet or two) and tie with a ribbon. I have a custom stamp and addy stamp on order so I will stamp and sticker the tissue shut and then stamp my envelope with the matching stamp in future.
FWIW


----------



## SlideMyLexus (Aug 16, 2007)

That is cool, I have not seen that before!



Shuffy said:


> Check out Can It Here


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

Shuffy said:


> If I know in advance from the buyer and if the order is for a single t-shirt -- I ship the order out in a can
> I have more fun canning shirts than making the shirt . . LOL*~
> 
> 
> Diane


Any liability issues with canning?


----------



## rejoice (Jun 7, 2007)

i'm in the process of developing my packaging and will have branded boxes

first thing i'm doing is to go to the post office and get their set dimensions... that way shipping becomes as easy as matching up the 'send to' address with their standard shipping rates (matched with the weight)

then the box will be designed so that their is a spot for a sticker address... making it easy to add recipients address and a great way to send... the added bonus is that it is great for a gift box also

the packaging will be designed so that the design is clearly printed on the outside (including size, colour, pack name)... once again a simple sticker so that stores can store them like shoe boxes... and once again the buyer may simply add an address to the box and send it as a gift (prew-wrapped!)

it's all in the development stage but that's how i envision it at the moment


----------



## wiscot (Aug 14, 2007)

Lots of great ideas here, esp "canning" your goods.
I use a barcode blaster ($25 on ebay) at my store for shipping labels, and use it to print out creative hang-tags, product labels, and packaging labels. Put a funky label on some inexpensive but unique packaging, and consumers eat it up in my store. I've used zip-lock bags with "sealed for freshness" (for a ladies spring line) or "biohazard" labels (for a kids line), as examples.


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

Shuffy said:


> Check out Can It Here


I contacted her and she is no longer selling the cans or equipment. She refered me to www.houseofcans.com


----------



## amy_schutt (May 29, 2007)

Pizza boxes for just a couple of shirts was cool. ALso, chinese carry-out boxes was neat. Anything untraditional seems to make ppl talk.


----------

